
Steve Jobs Asked Aaron Sorkin To Write a Pixar Movie - nhangen
http://www.slashfilm.com/steve-jobs-asked-aaron-sorkin-write-pixar-movie/
======
shawnc
Love this. 'Jeez... Write about THAT'. I love that Jobs reached out after
Sorkin professed his love of Apple products. Just all around, this little
story really hits home for me why I think Steve Jobs is awesome. He is what
caused me to become a Apple Fanboy.

I used to say 'A computer isn't a computer without a Floppy Disk Drive' and
then 'A computer with a one button mouse, is garbage'. It was after watching
Steve Jobs enough times, in enough talks, that I took the leap. And I've never
looked back.

